# Suche ein passendes Mikrofon zum Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm



## Galschar (26. September 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wie der Titel es schon sagt, ich suche ein passendes Mikrofon zum Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm und brauche eure Ratschläge und empfehlungen. Warum ich den DT 770 Pro will? Weil der MMX 300 einfach viel zu teuer ist. Er bietet nur 32 Ohm. Das einzige vorteil ist das gute Mikrofon. Ich möchte da also lieber sparen und möchte ein Mikrofon ähnlich wie der vom MMX 300 haben, den man iergendwie ans DT 770 festmachen kann. Das heißt, das Mikrofon soll so nahe wie möglich an mein Mund kommen können, denn ich habe eine ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte, wo ich die ROG Commander Technologie benutze. Grund dafür ist meine Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Tastatur die zimlich viel Lärm macht.
Das Mikrofon werde ich für Skype, TS3, Razer Comms, Youtube Video und Streaming (auf Twitch) benutzen.

Zusätzlich zum Mikrofon möchte ich wissen ob die Ortung von Geräuschen mit dem DT 770 Pro gut ist? Ich spiele nämlich Battlefield 3 und ich muss genau hören können wo mein Feind sich befindet. Wie steht es da mit dem MMX 300? Hat dieser eine gute Ortung von Geräuschen?

Mein budget liegt ungefähr bei mehr oder weniger als 300 Euro.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Erok (26. September 2013)

Das MMX 300 ist sehr sehr gut in Ortung bei BF 3, da gibts garkein wenn und aber  

Der DT 770 ist jedoch nicht exakt der Kopfhörer vom MMX 300, lass Dich da also nicht täuschen 

Besser wärst Du in punkto Ortung jedoch mit dem halboffenen DT 990 dran, da dieser räumlicher klingt. Oder besser noch den DT 880

Aber es gibt auch noch einige sehr gute andere Kandidaten Wie den AKG 701 https://geizhals.de/akg-k-701-weiss-a165864.html

oder den Philips Fidelio : Philips Fidelio X1/00 - HiFi-Stereokopfhörer

Mikro reicht dieses hier : https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-mikrofon-a115709.html

Das hat schon Kabel-Halteklemmen, so dass du es ganz einfach am KH-Kabel anbringen kannst 

Jedoch solltest Du hier auch am besten mal probehören, denn jeder nimmt den Ton anders wahr 

Ich persönlich bin vom MMX 300 auf den DT 880 umgestiegen, weil er für meine Ohren den besten Klang ablieferte, und man ihn zu der Zeit für 230 Euro statt für 300 Euro bei Amazon erwerben konnte  https://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-dt-880-edition-491-322-a693050.html

Ihm fehlt minimal der Bass-Druck bei den Explosionen in BF 3 gegenüber dem MMX 300, was durch die halboffenen Ohrmuscheln zustande kommt, jedoch hört man viel räumlicher mit ihm. Zumindest ist das mein Empfinden  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. September 2013)

Am besten ist die Ortbarkeit mit halb offenen Kopfhörern, soll aber nicht heißen das es mit geschlossenen KH nicht geht. Die MMX 300 sind quasi die DT 770 mit Microfon, also eher das (fast) gleiche jedoch ist das Microfon sehr hochwertig. 

Viele werden dir hier jetzt bestimmt das Zalman Ansteckmicrofon empfehlen. 

ich empfehle das hier: the t.bone SC 440 USB kostet mehr aber das Teil ist spitze 

Wenn du doch eher am Kopf ein Micro haben möchtest dann hier eine Auswahl: Headset-Mikrofone könnte aber Komplikationen geben mit dem KH beim tragen. Ansonsten doch das http://www.thomann.de/de/lavalier-mikrofone.html nehmen.

Auf jeden Fall ein Mico mit Nierencharakeristik, das nimmt sogut es geht nur dich auf und sonst keine anderen Störgeräusche wie zb deine Tastatur.


----------



## Darkseth (27. September 2013)

Micro: Antlion Modmic, eindeutig: [User-Review] Antlion ModMic Update: Modmic 2.0 angekündigt

Soundkarte: Phoebus wär keine schlechte wahl.. Notfalls die Soundkarte nachrüsten später!

Kopfhörer: Muss es eine geschlossene Bauweise haben, also musst du vor außengeräuschen abgeschirmt sein, bzw deine Umwelt abschirmen? Falls nicht, sind offene besser (Zwischen offen und halboffen gibts in der ortung NULL unterschied. Das hängt vom Kopfhörer ab!)
Als Kopfhörer würde ich mal spontan DT 880 Edition 250 OHm nennen. Leicht bass- und höhen betont, daher ein guter Mittelweg zwischen stock neutral, und bassbomber.
Wenn bassig gewünscht ist, DT 990 Pro, oder Philips Fidelio X1.


----------



## Thallassa (27. September 2013)

Wenn man einen KH mit austauschbarem Kabel wie den X1 oder den COP nimmt, wäre dieses Mikro sehr zu empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Reloop-RHM-10-Kopfhörer-Mikrofon-Kopfhörer-Eingang/dp/B00195QDOC
Damit hat man dann ein einziges Teil, muss nichts kleben, es wird einfach nur zusammengesteckt.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. September 2013)

Den COP gibts grad ziemlich günstig bei Zackzack 

Ist etwa auf Niveau des DT-770Pro 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

dazu das reloop-RHM-10


----------



## DasFaultier (27. September 2013)

Das einzig nervige an der Kombo KH + MIC ist mmn. die fehlende Mute-Funktion (nicht jeder hat eine makrofähige Tastatur oÄ)..


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. September 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Micro: Antlion Modmic, eindeutig: [User-Review] Antlion ModMic Update: Modmic 2.0 angekündigt
> 
> Soundkarte: Phoebus wär keine schlechte wahl.. Notfalls die Soundkarte nachrüsten später!
> 
> ...


 
Das Mic kannte ich noch granicht  Die Version 2 ist hervorragend


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. September 2013)

In folgendem Video Microphone Review / Comparison: Blue Yeti - Zalman ZM-Mic1 - Logitech G930 - Altec Lansing AHS433 - YouTube kannst Du vier verschiedene Mikros hören, darunter das Zalman. Ab 24:04 hast Du alle Mics in direkter Abfolge. Ansonsten bei 4:45 das Zalman in voller Länge.

Mir persönlich würde das Zalman nicht reichen, besonders wenn Du Videos aufnehmen willst. Ansonsten wurden hier schon einige gute Alternativen genannt.

Edit: Das ModMic wird auch nicht offiziell in Deutschland vertrieben, sondern muss direkt in den USA bestellt werden. Daher ist das hierzulande auch weniger bekannt.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2013)

https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-mikrofon-a115709.html
Das würde ich auch vorschlagen, nutze das Mikro selbst mit einem DT 770


----------

